# I wasted my money!



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

My small tank has been looking a bit cloudy lately since I started using algi wafers for the plecos. Paid 7.50 english pounds out of my hard earned money for tetra crystalwater and though it promised miracles it has done absolutely nothing. That really makes me mad! Maybe it depends what is causing your cloudiness when it comes to it but personally speaking I wouldnt waste my money on this product or recommend it to anyone. 
Moan over


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

If the wafers are making the water too cloudy maybe you are feeding them too much/too often?


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

I just been putting in half a tablet every evening with just a couple of 2 inch plecos and 5 corys i thought this wasnt too much. Maybe I was wrong. I might add that my other fish seem to like them too.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1

IME killing the lights and suspending feeding clear up the water in a few days.

then you can resume with less lighting and feeding so the water stay clear.


my .02


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

It seems to be a bit better today. Felt a bit mean today though cause they didnt get much breakfast 
Im going to get a canister filter for the big tank today thought I might swap the inner filters Ive got to see if that helps.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

adding any "miracle" chemical to your tank usually just causes worse problems than what you started with, i would just watch the algae wafer after you put it in and take out whatevers left after 2 hours and as others have already said to cut the feeding down alittle as well


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks...guess its going to be a lean christmas for the fish  I am hoping to move alot of the fish out today into the new big tank. Ill be sure not to make the same mistake with overfeeding again. Why do they make fish food that clouds the water?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

As far as feeding them less don't worry about it. I honestly don't know about fish metabolism, but from what I gather they can go many days with no food and be fine. 
I read a post somewhere a while back and a guy neglected his tank horribly. He turned off all the filtration and heaters and what not. About 2-3 months later he found a fish(forgot what kind) in 2 inches of water that was cold as all could be and it was alive. 
Your fish will be fine without food, but they definitely need water to survive (sorry, that was a terrible joke).


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

What a horrible story...poor fish  My fish definately have plenty of water and its clean. I wouldnt mind being one of my fish


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I feed my fish every other day, just once. I have left them for 10 days without feeding and did not loose any. 

How often do you feed?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I feed mine every morning and have a tendency to over feed as well. I do have sand so that helps with not getting to much build up of crap that settles plus I have several bottom feeders that eat the left overs. Also, My tank is used to having to process the left overs so I never have Ammonia issues.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. Just one comment: corys are not algae eaters. They are bottom feeders.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone...water is about the same today. Ive definately been overfeeding...I gave them some floating food in the morning and sinking food of a night. From now on its just once a day no matter how hungry they look  Ive had to delay moving some of the fish cause I discovered a couple of fish with ich in my big tank  Ive started treatment so my fish are having a "blue christmas" lol.


----------

